#  Schulmedizin >  Chirurgische Sprechstunde >   Nerv durchtrennen >

## sternli8484

Guten Tag 
ich muss aufgrund von Narben um einen Hautnerv ( N. Saphenus)und wegen starken Nervenschmerzen den Nerv durchtrennen lassen. Dann ist das ganze Bein taub ( also Unterschenkel). Ich habe Angst, wie es mit der Taubheit sein wird, wer hat dies auch eine bleibende Taubheit nach Op und wie empfindet ihr das?

----------

